# Automatic Console Shifter Problem



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

Good morning everyone! A Pontiac newbe here. I am just starting on my 1970 GTO. The car appears to be complete, but has a few problems I wanted to correct before starting the project. 

I dropped it off at a friends garage where we could do a few things to get it running before starting the parts ordering process, which of course will include ordering manuals, but before the manuals get here I will pose a problem to the forum.

One of the little problems is the automatic floor shifter. The shift detents did not actually represent what gear the transmission was in. When placed in 1st, the transmission was actually in 2nd (1st therefore is unavailable) 2nd is Drive, Drive is Neutral, etc.

We removed the console and the shifter was extremely dirty and did not appear to be attached at the front. I have looked in my OPG, and NPD parts catalogues and Year One online, and cannot find a bracket that mounts the front of the shifter to the tunnel. The shifter is only mounted at the rear. The console did not have all of the attachment brackets installed either, but I can find the parts to order to cure that problem. Can anyone tell me what bracket I need to attach the front of the shifter to the tunnel?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Was your car originally a console shift car? If not, the brackets welded to the floor may not be present. That may be why the other brackets are missing (no where to attach them to). I'd start by ordering the PHS documentation for your car, so you know exactly what it was born with. In addition to doing that, go to Ames Performance Parts and take a look at their offerings (typically much better than OPG and Year One). I believe they'll have most of the brackets you'll need, including the floor braces.


----------



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you Chuck, I was told that the car was in its original configuration. Should there be a bracket welded to the tunnel that would raise up to attach to the shifter. At the front of the shifter, there is what looks like an attachment bracket, bent to the rear, but is up even with the bottom of the shifter. I just assumed a bracket was missing that would attach to the front of the shifter and bolt through the tunnel.

Could you tell me where I can order the PHS documentation? I am an absolute Pontiac newbe!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

For whatever reason, Pontiac kept records of virtually every car produced (the rest of GM, notsomuch) and they are now archived by the Pontiac Historical Society. You can order docs for your car, here: PHS Historic Services

As for floor brackets being welded to the floor, yes there should be for original console shifted cars (at least my '67 does). I'm pretty sure I've seen those brackets detailed on the floor of later year cars, too.

Chuck


----------



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

I appreciate you help, Chuck. I will go to PHS Historic Services. Now. Thank you.


----------



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

Would anyone happen to have a photo of the transmission tunnel mount so that maybe we could replicate it?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh, also check here: GTO, LeMans & Tempest

Scroll down a ways and you'll see he has a '68-'72 Front Console bracket in stock.


----------



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks again, Chuck. I am not much of a computer guy, but this is what I love about forums. You guys know all the good places to find parts.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're welcome. Hope it works out for you. Post a pic when you can. We love pics.


----------



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

Chuck, thanks again for your help this morning. I got a friends manual and went back this evening to revisit the issue. Apparently there is no front bracket...the shifter is only bolted to the tunnel at the rear. Strange. 

As far as photos, after reading the "1966 or 1967" thread I am almost afraid to post photos of mine. I would hate to hear it was a cobbled together LeMans. LOL Since this is a pretty common model, nothing special enough to keep "original", we are thinking about a full Hotchkiss suspension upgrade, with probably Wilwood discs all around. 

If anyone has comments on whether the Hotchkiss/Wilwood setup will make the ol' Goat a handler, please do so.

Now a few photos.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I know reviving a moderately older thread...In case you didn't get your shifter fixed... if your button is always depressed try this?

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/index19.html#post555177


----------

